# Downrigger installation question



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a couple of 10 horsepower Cannon downriggers that I've not ever installed. I have 3 batteries on the boat. One fires up the main motor and the other two are used for a 24 volt trolling motor.

My question is that if I run each down rigger to each of the batteries on the trolling motor will that work correctly?

The trolling motor is wired in a series but for the downriggers I would just run a positive and negative on one rigger to the positive and negative on one battery.


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes as long as u stay positive and negative on same battery. That is how I rigged my 4 riggers 2 on each battery. 



openwatertackle/charters


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes that will work with normal downriggers but you must have the biggest baddest downriggers ever made

10HP

I have Cannon Mag 10's. I run 3-4 downriggers off of my starting battery and have never had a power issue. When using my downriggers I am obviously always trolling using my kicker that is sending a charge back to my starting battery.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Yes that will work with normal downriggers but you must have the biggest baddest downriggers ever made
> 
> 10HP
> 
> I have Cannon Mag 10's. I run 3-4 downriggers off of my starting battery and have never had a power issue. When using my downriggers I am obviously always trolling using my kicker that is sending a charge back to my starting battery.


Well it would sure be a LOT easier to wire to the starting battery. I think that's what I'll do because the only time I'll be using the riggers would be either using the kicker or the Opti.


----------

